# Can’t boot clean install without installation media



## alphaintercept (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi, FreeBSD newbie here. I’m trying to get this installed on a USB stick but every time I boot into a clean install of 13.0, FreeBSD keeps trying to fsck a partition on the installation media and stops the entire boot process if the installation media is missing. I’ve tried the dvd and memstick images so far. Is this a bug or am I missing a step here or something? Thanks.


----------



## Vull (Jul 30, 2021)

Sounds like maybe the installation medium's partition is being referenced in /etc/fstab?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 30, 2021)

I knew there was a valid reason I've never used /etc/fstab.

Is this command similar to the one you used to create your installation media?
`dd bs=1m if=FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 conv=sync`


----------



## Vull (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm thinking OP might have inadvertently assigned a mount point to the installation medium during the partition editor phase of the FreeBSD install. I think every partition mounted during the install probably winds up in /etc/fstab, and, if that is in fact the case, all you need to do is ( 1.) reboot with the installation media in the drive or USB port, and then ( 2.) edit that line out of /etc/fstab, ( 3.) `umount` the device, ( 4.) `rmdir` the mountpoint directory, and ( 5.) `reboot`, and you should be good to go.


----------

